

The future of Ruby, Rubynation 2013 - joshlegs
http://blog.lightcastletech.com/2013/07/06/the-future-of-ruby-rubynation-2013/

======
rubiquity
Is this author a self hating male? Lets just appreciate the movement toward
better OOP design, why does it have to be attributed based on gender? Grow up
already.

~~~
joshlegs
I think you miss the point. I don't think anything was _attributed_ to gender.
The two are unconnected, but they both stood out to the author. And if we're
being frank, there is an underrepresenation of the female gender in
programming. So I take it that, after being in the industry for years, the
author is excited to see new developments on the technological, as well as the
social, fronts of programming.

~~~
rubiquity
I think we're all excited about the growth of women in programming. But you
can bring up a gender without bringing another gender down. This author
singles out "overweight, pasty, Birkenstock wearing males" as the reason why a
lot of Rails users don't or didn't adhere to tried and true OOP design. As if
women couldn't and didn't make the same mistake. Rails was brand new and
exciting when it introduced its conventions. It's so easy to look back now and
say they sucked. That's how human progression works.

It's an overall ok post but let's cut the gender crap out and celebrate
progression (both in doversity and OOP design) in a classy way.

~~~
joshlegs
I think there's a lot to be said for tongue-in-cheek humor. Maybe it's not for
everybody though.

